# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  Mobs

## RenflowerGrapx

Hello fellows.

I like to apply on dungeons, regions and anything related, but.. I need an excuse to apply on mobs.
I was thinking if it would be an idea to draw an open map* with creatures mapped on it.
Like a wiki of common creatures we know from fantasy or any story/manual/fairytale.

*with open map i mean:
it can be a world map, a region map, an ocean map (underworld), cave map or sky map.
Even a battlemap/dungeon.

What it counts it is to have from 5 to 10 small or medium creatures marked down.

I think this is really open. You can be inspired from videogames, books or tv shows.
Idk.

----------


## FranCobasGC

Sounds good idea!

----------


## Kisachik the Wanderer

I love maps that have any kind of critters in them. They add a special "inhabited" feel that no amount of landmarks do. Even if it's ghosts in a haunted place; it adds action to really static artwork that maps usually are. I would like to see this at the lite challenge sometime.

----------


## Tiana

I'm also into adding critters to maps. I see potential to make a theme out of this.

----------

